# Stopping Crinone



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

hi

I am currently on a 2WW after unmedicated DIUI which i had at a midwife led clinic abroad. I have a 25 day cycle and prior to treatment I had a 21 day progesterone test which came back at 28- i retested next cycle at day 18 and it came back 35. I asked clinc at my medical consultation if i would need to take progesterone to support post treatment. They suggested that it  wasn't absulutely required but it wouldn't do harm and it might be worth doing because of my cycle lentgh. My extremely supportive GP has pescribed 2 weeks supply on the basis of what the clinic had said and prev low prog but now i'm panicing about how and when i should come off it if i get a positive result.

I'm taking 8% crinone vaginally and not sure if i decrease slowly after 2 weeks or ask Gp to check my prog levels first. If I stop taking it suddenly will it cause a relative drop in progesterone? can you get it in lower dosage to make this easy? How long does it stay in the system?

I realise i am worrying about this when i may well get a negative but i need to think ahead so i have supplys in if needed and am also aware i am really lucky the GP would even entertain getting involved! I have no desire to take it longer than needed as i seem to be getting darn miserable and nauseous on it!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Morrigan,

You only get the one strength of crinone so you can't really cut down in the same way you can with the pessaries but it does atay in teh system for upto 3 days after using it. Different clinics will use different drug regimes depending on treatments, some will continue progesterone for first trimester, some will wean off slowly and some will give for 2ww and then stop dead at the end of this even if you get a BFP.

Once implantation occurs the placenta will start producing progesterone so in theory you shouldn't need supplementation and if your natural levels seem to be high enough to support this anyway then I can see why clinic say it isn't necessary. Although as they also say no harm in using it if you want to  Upto you how you feel about continuing but it might depend on how you feel able to cope with the side effects (hoping you do get a BFP  )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

